# ID please :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all, can one of you offer an ID on this cichlid?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Any idea you guys?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

It's a zebra of some sort, not sure of it's exact name though. I have a couple in my tank but non of that colour.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe a somewhat disgruntled (from transit in the bag) variant of Ps. Elongatus?

Could you snag a shot or two once he's settled-in and his colouration returns?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh he's not mine  Actually the last photo is of him settled in.

Someone ditched this fish in a walmart garbage bin


----------

